

Create a RESTful API complete with beautiful docs in 30 seconds - howsta
http://blog.airtable.com/post/117775095962/your-api-is-ready

======
hajpoj324
Nice. Could I use the API this as a database backend instead of something like
parse? Been using airtable for a bit for personal stuff, but the API def
expands the possibilities. User friendly DB interface with API for client side
apps, or just hooking in the data.

------
jimmyrustle
Very neat. Been using Airtable as a personal CRM for the past couple of
months. Is it possible to integrate with Slack? I can think of a couple use
cases for working with my remote team.

~~~
howsta
Awesome! We're actually working on Slack and IFTTT integrations at this very
moment. If you shoot me an email at howie[at]airtable.com we might be able to
set you up with early access!

------
angryrancor
I've been using
[https://github.com/alixaxel/ArrestDB](https://github.com/alixaxel/ArrestDB)
for a while, which is kind of a "no frills instant API" over MySQL so I'm
interested in this. But man, from a lone indie developers perspective, the
pricing seems kind of steep. It probably does make a lot more sense for mid to
large orgs though, so props on that.

~~~
howsta
What kind of pricing would you expect? What size datasets are you using? You
can create an unlimited number of databases for free, as long as each one is <
1200 records. We're also interested in exploring other pricing plans,
especially for developers (our current plans are designed around business
users)

~~~
apricot13
I've never heard of this service before but i'm definitely going to look into
it this weekend, if I'm correct and it fits into my workflow it could be a
really good option for me but the pricing is a bit steep for me as well. (I'm
not a business but a personal user.)

A $3-$5pm plan with unlimited records and a lower limit on API calls and
attachments than the plus plan would be very tempting!

------
cmls87
Been using Airtable on my own but the embedded mobile view looks pretty great.
There are so many sites where the spreadsheet/cells don't scale down well.

------
ivankirigin
I've been waiting for this!

I'm in the process of scaling up lead research for our sales teams and getting
data in and out of spreadsheets is essential.

------
andrewkitchell
This looks like solid execution on a simple but brilliant idea. I like the
embeddable views as much as the instant API/docs.

------
viltchev
Such an awesome and powerful idea...publish the data where the users can
consume it. Great job.

------
glaugh
I'm struggling to find an example of the auto-generated API so I can evaluate
a bit. Add a link?

~~~
howsta
By definition, the auto-generated APIs are specific to your Airtable Bases
(eg, databases or mini-apps), so you need to first sign up for Airtable and
then go to Airtable.com/api to choose a Base for which to view documentation.
Sorry if this wasn't clear!

